# 1936 Colson Commander - for paint



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 31, 2014)

In for paint.... all mocked up! Had to relocate and modify the rear chain guard bracket and make a hybrid clamp for the front, since it grabs onto a skinny bar that is closer to the side than a standard frame.  This frame belongs to a customer and friend of mine in Seattle... I've had it for MUCH longer than I care to admit, but finally it'll be in paint SOON!  It goes back to it's original colors of black with cream accents and red pinstripes. These frames are CRUDELY welded together, with weld splatter, gumball welds, mis-alignment, etc. Definitely a low production hand-built frame.  The rear of the frame was pretty well trashed when it was handed to me. I think it may have been the victim of a "run over". But the skills of rustyspoke66 have it looking pretty good now!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see the finished product. These are cool bikes that are somewhat understated but have a certain "wow" factor once you really look at it. There are two Colsons I would like to own; a '38 Imperial (Model 07468) and a '41 Double Eagle Deluxe Clipper. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2014)

It's in good hands! I'm sure it'll be beautiful.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 31, 2014)

*Colson*

Can't wait to see it done


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Very Nice!*

Cool Project!!!

Love to Have One Like That!!!!


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2015)

progress please
Like to see it painted


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Yea... It's been five months. Lets see it with paint!


----------



## dartwagon (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm thinking it might be this one in post #2? Definitely a stunner, I love those colors.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63137-2014-iron-ranch-pics&highlight=iron+ranch


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2015)

dartwagon said:


> I'm thinking it might be this one in post #2? Definitely a stunner, I love those colors.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63137-2014-iron-ranch-pics&highlight=iron+ranch




OK. I see the painted frame in the photos. Would realy like to see the whole bike together.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 6, 2015)

I have the fenders here still, with braces made by John that I still need to paint. Will get those to Ron Summer (the owner) in March so he can put it all together.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2015)

That's going to be a gorgeous bike Dave. How often do you see commanders anyway? Rob.


----------

